# King Size Beds at DVC Studios



## tahoeJoe (May 26, 2008)

Do any studio units at Disney Vacation Club in Orlando have king sized beds? If yes, how does one request a studio with a King bed as opposed to a Queen bed?   

-TJ


----------



## Carl D (May 26, 2008)

No, all studios have a queen. I believe OKW has 2 queens, and the others have a queen plus a pull out sofa.


----------



## GREENBAN (May 28, 2008)

Carl D said:


> No, all studios have a queen. I believe OKW has 2 queens, and the others have a queen plus a pull out sofa.



And Carl is correct in his beliefs as well!

-Tony


----------



## WDWLVR (May 29, 2008)

That is one reason we usually go for a one bedroom.  I love the king size bed!


----------

